# Finding the Site



## Orange Flammingo (26 May 2006)

Okay so, I'm new here, as some of you may or may not know, but I'm not new to the Forum policies, ect etc as I have and run one of my own. Not nearly as big, nor as active as this. Nor on any topic even _closely_ related to Army cadets.

Anyways, the reason for my posting is.. I cannot find a website dedicated to my Corps. Funny, eh? Having been there for well over a year, and having excelled in the star-levels, I should know. But I don't. So if ANYONE has any suggestions or directly knows of a website, that'd be great.
I'm not ignorant. I have looked through web searches (google, yahoo, dogpile, etc.) but I can't seem to find one. 

2051 19th Alberta Dragoons. Located in Edmonton

I've snooped around the forum and have seen a couple posts referring to their website, but I have yet to find the link.

Thanks for your help, guys. Muchos Love.

....PS: Army Cadets Rule. <_<;;  ;D


----------



## Burrows (26 May 2006)

Asking around at your corps is the best way to go.


----------



## Orange Flammingo (26 May 2006)

Great idea. 

But now, to shoot that down, I don't wish to make myself look bad. 
I mean, I've been there for well over a year, and know almost everything else about us, but not a website. Seems a little undermining, in my personal opinion.


----------



## yoman (26 May 2006)

Its also possible your corps does not have a website.

Now having said that, what region are you in? Prairie right?


----------



## Orange Flammingo (31 May 2006)

Yes, I believe so. But don't quote me on it.


----------



## The Bubber (15 Aug 2006)

Not a cadet site but here is a link to a 19th Alberta Dragoon site

www.members.shaw.ca/albertadragoons


----------



## Krisz (15 Aug 2006)

Not sure if that's it...

But personally, I'd ask anyways. It's a lot better to be seen as dumb briefly, then to be looked upon as dumb by your Cadets if they have to ask you what the website is and you don't know.

Talk to a peer about it.

Cheers,
Krisz


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2006)

Google brought back 103 hits for '2051 19th Alberta Dragoons Edmonton'. If it's not one of those, you don't have a site.

And while we're talking of 'searching before asking', try reading these first before doing it again. Especially the orange ones.

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca.


----------

